# 220 Gallon Plywood Tank



## WhatTheFish (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi all!

In this thread, you can follow my build, starting mostly with CAD drawing from Inventor 2011. I find CAD software to be extremely helpful in the planning phase as it allows me to early identify weaknesses and improvement potential. The tank I'm thinking about is to be built in January when I return to Norway after a study period in Holland. So, the next month will mostly be about planning the tank, and make my drawings ready for machining. If you want, you may also read a bit more about me in the "Introduction" forum  Ps. Keep in mind that I'm Norwegian, so my English may not be all that perfect. Also, I use the metric system, but I will try to convert everything to inches and gallons. BUT, I only convert to decimal numbers and not fractional. 

*So, let's talk about the tank it self* 

The first thing I had to do was to get a general idea about what kind of design I wanted. Also, I knew that the tank needed to have a strong WAF (Wife Acceptance Factor). Finally, I landed at the following inspiration:








[/url][/IMG]

So, my plan is as follows: Build everything myself. 


Tank
Stand
Sump
Light Fixture
The "furniture" around

For the stand, I have chosen a simple solution using 2"4" and 2"6". You can see it in the picture below, and please comment if you see areas for improvement or have any good tips, please let me know Btw, that goes for all my pictures 








[/url][/IMG]

For the tank, I have planned on using 18mm/0,7086in Plywood that we have in stock, and which I get for free. The tank will measure LxWxH 2000x650x700 or 78,75 X 25,6 X 27,5. The "walls" will be placed on top of the bottom sheet, and the sides between the front and back panels. You can see my very first drawing below:
(Note also that these first drawings are very simple drawings, and if you decide to follow the thread, you will see the drawings becoming more detailed soon). Also, I will seal it using two layers of fiberglass and epoxy on the inside. 








[/url][/IMG]

As you can see in the picture above, I have increased the hight of the walls, but not the glass. Reason: I wanted the water level to be above the glass, and because I need holes for the sump piping they need to be over the glass. However, that did give me some other stuff to think about which you can see in the sectional drawing below: (And here I would like some input)








[/url][/IMG]

Should I let the glass go all the way up? And just have a wider contact surface between the glass and frame on the top? As it stands now, the glass has approximately an inch or so all the way around. Also, the glass is ordinary 12mm/0.4724in Float. Any comments on anything so far? 

Further, I have started on the light fixture. As I said, I want to draw every component in a simple way first, and see that everything fits roughly. I have laser cut a frame in acid-proof stainless steel.In order to give the front panel better strength, I added a crossbar in center. This frame will be fixed with MANY screws to the top panel like illustrated in the photo below. 








[/url][/IMG]

Then I created a body that I will rivet on to the first part like below:








[/url][/IMG]

At last, I have created a lid which will also hold the lights as you can see in the two photos below:








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

This fixture is now containing 4x30W T8 lightbulbs. I figured that I would maybe change it to T5? I really don't know how important this is. I'm want to have a Malawi biotope, and how important is lights in such tanks? Don't have much experience with those yet, and there is probably going to be a lot of questions regarding that in the future. Also, I will build in some LED moonlight to the fixture. 

That's how far I am now, and my next up now is drawing the sump and "furniture". After these basics are in place, I will finish every component and make the drawings ready for machining. And remember that I do this primarily to get feedback (specific and general) from all you experienced people out there, and it is much easier to change the simple drawings rather than the finished and detailed drawings 

Best regards,
Aleksander Hansen


----------



## MASTERSURGEON04 (Oct 4, 2011)

For The Built Use Kreg Joiner Kit Thist The Stronger Joining For Wood


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Hello Mr. Hansen,
I am a follower of the concept that conventional is boring. I therefor applaud
your direction and understand the WAF also. It looks like a beautiful set up.
Hard to see any lack in the WAF with that. No wires/hoses hanging/exposed etc.
The supporting frame looks solid and the added cross member on top goes a long
way helping me to believe that you are thinking of every need. The "cad" lets
me know(or think I know) that you are involved in engineering. But I am still
convicted to ask about two things.
The thickness of the glass. Here .375 glass is used in 48" long tanks where the 
height is over 21". The 6'6" length should near double the need for thickness.
The other thing is in the picture number four which actually looks like a
drawing, there is not much holding in the front of the glass at the bottom
of the glass.
These two things concern me. You will have over 1900 Lbs of water in there.
This would be something to check/w a hydraulic engineer for your safty.


----------

